# von Step7 nach codesys (IEC 61131)



## Fanta-Er (30 März 2009)

hiho liebe gemeinde......

ich will aus der siemens welt ein wenig raus. mir sind ein paar schöne gedanken zu einem neuen produkt/projekt gekommen und will diese gedanken auch realisieren.

da es ein serienprodukt werden soll, fällt siemens als steuerungs- und visulieferant raus (wen verwundert es bei den preisen ).

mit step7 und wincc flex bin ich fit. wer kennt fachliteratur oder ein paar schöne seite (*.pdf oder www.) die mir den übergan zu IEC 61131 erleichtern.
ich suche informationen über syntax (ich liebe awl) und struktur.

welche visu ist leistungsstark und macht mich nicht gleich arm.

bin für jede antwort dankbar.

p.s. sollte das die falsche sparte für so ein thema sein, bitte verschieben.


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2009)

Du könntest hier im Forum erstmal das Suchen anfangen zum Thema IEC.
Dann bei Beckhoff und 3s auf die Homepage. Twincat läuft 30 Tage eine kleine Visu ist ja bei Codesys drin. Auch von 3S bekommt man eine Vrsion, die man sich installieren kann. Siehe mal oben die Werbebanner. Beckhoff hat zudem online/offline eine recht umfangreiche Datenbank mit allerhand Hilfen und Beispielen. Mit Wago hatte ich noch nicht zu tun, aber auch da lohnt es sich vielleicht mal vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Oerw (30 März 2009)

*Iec 61131*

Hi

wenn es nicht Codesys sein muss, kann man auch PCWORX nutzen (ebenfalls 61131).

In den kleinen Steuerungen ILC1xx, geht ab Listenpreis 249 Euro los kann man auch PCWORX EXPRESS (kostenlos) nutzen


----------



## Fanta-Er (31 März 2009)

wo ich eigentliche informationen über iec bekomme ist mir bewusst. aber es gibt bestimmt mehr quereinsteiger als mich. und irgendwer hat bestimmt darüber mal ein buch oder eine syntax-tabelle geschrieben, die auf der einen seite step7 hat und auf der andeen iec hat. 

danke für die tipps mit den verschiedenen herstellern.werde ich mir mal genauer betrachten^^


----------



## Simatiker (6 April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade auf dem gleichen Trip, hab da auch schon einiges gefunden.
Hier ist ziemlich kurz und knackig erklärt worin die Unterschiede zwischen Step7 und IEC 61131-3 liegen. Find ich ganz gut, ist auch ein schönes Bsp. Projekt für CoDeSys dabei.
Ein gewisser Herr Karl-Heinz John hat ein Buch zum Thema IEC 61131-3 geschrieben was auf den ersten Blick ganz gut zu sein scheint, ich kämpfe aber noch mit mir ob ich die 80€ wirklich investieren sollte.
Und wie schon erwähnt die Online Hilfe der einzelnen Oberflächen sind auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich. Falls du auch noch etwas nützliches im web aufgestöbert hast, kannst du es ja hier mal verlinken.


----------



## RobiHerb (7 April 2009)

*Umstieg*

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Autoren der Fachbücher oft nur die Online Hilfe  neu formuliert haben.

Ein einfaches Bespiel hilft oft, darauf aufbauend lernt man dann an Veränderungen etc. selber weiter.

Ein echtes Handbuch mit "genialen" Lösungen für die Praxis ist mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 April 2009)

hallo,
@ robi herb: ná na, also ich hab mir ein online buch runtergeladen, hat mir sehr geholfen, genial ist es nicht, aber als einsteiger hat es mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Werner29 (7 April 2009)

Simatiker schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Herr Karl-Heinz John hat ein Buch zum Thema IEC 61131-3 geschrieben was auf den ersten Blick ganz gut zu sein scheint, ich kämpfe aber noch mit mir ob ich die 80€ wirklich investieren sollte.


Ich kenne das Buch nicht direkt, aber wenn es um die Einarbeitung in CoDeSys geht ist es vermutlich nicht ideal (Herr John ist Geschäftsführer eines Mitbewerbers). 
Auf unserer Homepage findet man eine Liste mit Büchern die sich direkt auf CoDeSys beziehen:
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_lit
mehrere davon behandeln Step 7 und CoDeSys im Vergleich

Bernhard


----------



## Fanta-Er (6 Mai 2009)

*bin wieder da....sry war unterwegs*

danke an alle, die sich dem thema mit annehmen.

ich habe ein wenig weiter gesucht und leider ist es so, dass es keine direkte literatur von step7 zu codesys gibt. auch habe ich noch keine info´s über grundstrukturen gefunden. nimmt codesys auch 2 akkus, kann ich drauf zugreifen, gibt es da verschiebungen, oder wie ich "wirklich" indreckt auf speicherbereiche zugreifen kann.

egal. habe ein paar schöne pdf´s gefunden, die eine kleine anleitung ergeben. von oben nach unten wird es immer besser 

http://www.tsh.ipactive.de/labore/Wago_Regelstrecke/Regelstrecke.pdf
http://www.beck-ipc.com/de/products/sc2x/codesys.asp
http://www.ifm.com/obj/SCoDeSys23d.pdf
http://www.scada.ch/fileadmin/Doku/PR_Wizcon/DE/WizPLC User Manual DE.pdf
http://www.wieland-electric.de/uploads/tx_ffdownload/CoDeSysV_22_D_Manual.pdf


----------



## BoxHead (6 Mai 2009)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> ...nimmt codesys auch 2 akkus, kann ich drauf zugreifen, gibt es da verschiebungen, oder wie ich "wirklich" indreckt auf speicherbereiche zugreifen kann.



Was willst Du denn mit den Akkus Anfangen? Man sollte versuchen die Aufgaben, die sich einem stellen, zu lösen und nicht zwanghaft Siemens Code zu Codesys zu portieren.

Deine Frage liest sich für mich schon fast als würdest Du nicht von Akkus sondern von Adressregistern schreiben. Kann aber auch sein das ich da was falsch interpretiere. Fals ich dennoch nichtig liege und Du nicht Akku sondern Adressregister gemeint hast solltest Du Dir mal die Pointer von Codesys anscheuen diese sind an Hochsprachen angelehnt und stehen in allen Sprachen von Codesys zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fanta-Er (24 Mai 2009)

mir geht es um den aufbau und wie wird es verarbeitet wird.
mit dem wissen über die verarbeitung kann man grenzen und verschiedene abläufe besser verstehen. mein problem wird sein, dass sowie ich codesys anfasse, sofort programme in der größe von >40kb (siemens) schreiben muss/werde. einen sanften umstieg habe ich leider nicht. in meinen siemesprogrammen gibt es teilabschnitte die nicht wirklich für den "normalen" instanthalter oder sontagsspsprogrammierer verständlich sind.
muss ich diese abschnitte alle zu fuss und primitiv lösen, werde ich mir einen wolf tippen.

zur eigentlichen frage:
um zu beispiel bei umwandlungen(formate) einzelne zahlen rauszuziehen bzw zu wandeln. chars sind auf die art mehr als einfach zu händeln. die system- oder standartbausteine reichen mir meistens nicht.

die meisten anleitung beschränken sich auf das händeln von kleinen aufgaben. wie ich damit ein rundschalttisch mit mess-, montage-, archiv- und analysefunktionen schreiben soll, wird leider nicht erklärt. 
ich habe ich auch keine ahnung wie ich meine datenmengen "sauber"  und reproduzierbar ablege. ich kenne leider nur die siemenswelt. 


p.s. 2wochen urlaub. hätte sonst früher geantwortet.


----------



## zotos (24 Mai 2009)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> mir geht es um den aufbau und wie wird es verarbeitet wird.
> ...


Stell doch gezielte Fragen (bzw. nenne Aufgabenstellungen).



Fanta-Er schrieb:


> zur eigentlichen frage:
> um zu beispiel bei umwandlungen(formate) einzelne zahlen rauszuziehen bzw zu wandeln. chars sind auf die art mehr als einfach zu händeln. die system- oder standartbausteine reichen mir meistens nicht.
> ...


Meinst Du mit Umwandlungen einen klassischen Typecast? Das geht in CoDeSys sehr einfach Type_to_Type z.B.: 

```
myINT := BYTE_TO_INT(myByte);
```
Oder was meinst Du? 



Fanta-Er schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe ich auch keine ahnung wie ich meine datenmengen "sauber"  und reproduzierbar ablege. ich kenne leider nur die siemenswelt.
> ...



Was für eine Plattform setzt Du denn ein?
Daten kann man in CoDeSys an den verschiedensten Stellen abspeichern im Endeffekt sind es ja nur Variablen die man ggf. remanent abspeichert hierzu gibt es Retain und Persistent als Schlagworte und dazu passend die Funktionen SysSaveRetains und SysRestoreRetains SysSaveRetainsoder wenn die Plattform TwinCAT ist eventuell auch der NovRam. 

Ich denke mit präziesen Fragen kommst Du weiter.


----------



## Werner29 (25 Mai 2009)

Eine konkrete Frage wäre schon mal gut. Ich kann dir aber auch eine Schulung bei uns im Haus empfehlen:
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_training
Gerade den Einstieg erleichtert das ungemein.

Bernhard


----------

